

UK juror jailed after researching case on internet - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3331921/juror-jailed-after-researching-case-on-internet/

======
DanBC
> _Dallas, a psychology lecturer at the University of Bedfordshire, is Greek
> and has said her grasp of some technical English is not good. [...]_

> _"I did not understand that I could make no search on the internet," she
> said. "I really apologise. I never thought it would cause such disruption."_

Was she competent to be a juror?

(see also (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3500267)>)

------
angdis
Stupid: not for researching the case on the internet, but for blabbing about
it.

Many jurors, including myself, will look something up themselves on a multi-
day trial, that's common. The point is to see whether or not a defendant is a
habitual offender or someone who can deservedly be given the benefit of a
doubt.

~~~
jonhendry
You're supposed to consider only what's presented in court. Your behavior
could lead to someone being unjustly convicted. The cops could pick up someone
who is innocent of the specific crime, but who they know has a record.

~~~
angdis
I don't care (sort of). Where I live criminals literally get away with murder
before receiving any significant time in jail and probation is considered a
joke.

Jurors DO CHECK PUBLIC RECORDS of defendants. It happens and it is perhaps
time for the courts to accept this reality. Don't worry though, there's also
plenty of jurors who dis-regard testimony of police and will gladly let a
criminal off regardless of evidence.

